# Pulling Transmission - Which is easier?



## robsaari (Dec 26, 2004)

I've got to replace the clutch/pressure plate on my '87 Stanza. Which is easier/quicker - dropping just the tranny out the bottom of the car, or pulling the motor & tranny as a unit?


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

robsaari said:


> I've got to replace the clutch/pressure plate on my '87 Stanza. Which is easier/quicker - dropping just the tranny out the bottom of the car, or pulling the motor & tranny as a unit?


I would just remove the transmission instead of both. At the dealership it used to be a flat rate 5hrs and we could easily half that time. But that was with air tools and a lift. Even doing it manually with just jack stands it shouldn't give you that much grief. Good luck.


----------

